# Murry Mowers



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Does Murry have a website? I've tried searching for it but cannot find it. Thanks!


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

murray.com


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, www.murray.com


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I typed in www.murry.com before and I got another page for buying that domain name or something.


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like you got some spyware or illegal cookies sending you to unwanted advertising.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

actually no, hit the murry link, not the murray, and you get net identity..... its a identity that hasn't been used yet. its kinda easy to mistake murray, for murry.


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Gotchya...I guess I pulled a Homer Simpson...DOH!


----------

